# Reconciliation failed big time!!!!



## rhonda1971

i knew that i had done the right thing by filing for divorce and i should have just kept it moving.

in my last post i shared some things with you all about my failing marriage and i received pretty good feedback. I had started divorce proceedings and my husband started doing things to keep me around. My fault for falling for it again!!

so, the divorce papers that i had drawn up came in the mail and he was home when they came. He opened the mail and read it and he started acting more funny than he already was acting. we got into it last night because again, he feels like he's under pressure. Pressure because he says that he has no room for error.
uuuuh, if you're trying to make it work in a marriage that you (my husband) defiled in the first place, you should want to do better!!

things got a little heated so i slept in another room to let things cool down. this morning before leaving for work i asked him did he need my truck because he had been driving it for the past week. he told me in a real angry tone, "go ahead and just leave". so i left. he left his jacket in the driver's seat so i threw the jacket to the back and a set of keys fell out. keep in mind, this is a brand new jacket. i picked up the keys and they had every supermarket card, drug store cards and some other cards.

i went online to see if i can look up the numbers but i had to actually set up an online account. i set up one. 1 step was to put in the first three letters of account holders last name and then enter the numbers on the card. did that. and the next page had all of his mistresses info on there. First name last name and address. I knew all of that info anyway, but to have it pop up in my face like that knocked me right off of my feet!!

he swore on everybody that he was not dealing with this woman and look at this. he was carrying around her effing keys!!

get paid tomorrow. I will be at the court first thing tomorrow filing.

*He really had the nerve to try and make me feel bad for filing.*

*so hurt*


----------



## Roselyn

Sorry, Rhonda. My gut feeling about your husband is correct. Keys and credit cards under the mistress' name that you found in his jacket after his denials. This discovery must be very awful for you. It's time to move on, though it hurts. I truly wish you the best.


----------



## rhonda1971

thank you Roselyn. yes, it's definitely time.



Roselyn said:


> Sorry, Rhonda. My gut feeling about your husband is correct. Keys and credit cards under the mistress' name that you found in his jacket after his denials. This discovery must be very awful for you. It's time to move on, though it hurts. I truly wish you the best.


----------



## Openminded

Get angry. Tell yourself he's played you for the last time. Life is full of men like him. Look at it as a lesson learned and move on.


----------



## LongWalk

You didn't know who she was before?


----------



## clipclop2

she knew all about the owl before. that's how she was able to put in the right four letters. 

this is almost like a sign. Something so big and so strong and so clear that you can't ignore it and you can't explain it away. it's the kind of the finding moment to provide clarity and resoluteness. 

it's going to be interesting when he gets served. how do you think you will handle it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rhonda1971

you are right on point with this. i already have the papers drawn up, so all i have to do now is go to the courts and file. i will be there today. i'm going on my lunch break. i don't have a forwarding address for him. so his mother will be served.

i would have had them forwarded to his mistress but she is like a gypsy. she moves around a lot. i learned of that from him mom and i also googled her name and she has at least 12 addresses.



clipclop2 said:


> she knew all about the owl before. that's how she was able to put in the right four letters.
> 
> this is almost like a sign. Something so big and so strong and so clear that you can't ignore it and you can't explain it away. it's the kind of the finding moment to provide clarity and resoluteness.
> 
> it's going to be interesting when he gets served. how do you think you will handle it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rhonda1971

yes, i knew about the simp before.



LongWalk said:


> You didn't know who she was before?


----------

